# Front Panel Headphones and Mic not working.



## demonicult (Feb 17, 2008)

Need some help here.

Mobo : ASUS M2N MX SE
Processor : AMD Athlon X2 5200+
OS : Windows XP Professional SP2 x86

My Rear panel Speakers and mic works all fine. I got a new set of headphones(with mic) when i connect it to the front panel they don't work. NO SOUND OUTPUT.

I updated the audio drivers. I tried a few many things but I still can't get them running.
My default Sound Manager is Realtek HD Audio Manager.

Please help me get my Front Panel working. A step-by-step guide would be better. 
Thanks.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Was that no sound through the headphones, can't hear voice thru mic or both?

What other things did you try? Enable front jack detection? Mute rear panel output when front headphone plugged in? Microphone boost?

Is this a custom build or oem? Double check to see if the front inputs are actually plugged into the mobo. 

Pauldo


----------



## demonicult (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm.. Well NO sound from Headhones . NO voice through Microphone.

Enable front jack detection : I don't know how to do that.
Mute rear panel output when front headphone plugged in : Ya tried that. 
Microphone Boost : Ya even tried that.

Custom Built.
Ya i have plugged in those inputs in Mobo properly.

Anyways.. I fixed it. Some setting in BIOS and it worked. 

Advanced > Chipset > Front panel > HD to AC97

I don't know how this helped it would be great if u tell me.
But now even my speakers as well as Headphone work simultaneously. I wanted my speakers automatically get muted when headphones plugged in.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great! Didn't even think about that.

Double check which connector you have your cable plugged into on your motherboard. There are two, one labeled Azalia (which is the one you want for HD) and one labeled Legacy AC '97.

As for your speakers, do you still have the check box marked for 'Mute rear panel output when front headphone plugged in'? Found under Realtek Audio Manager > Audio I/O. Click on wrench icon the the analog section.

Pauldo


----------

